# Asus P5B Deluxe und JMicro sAta Controller Anschluss auch für DVD-LW?



## josDesign (15. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Asus P5B Deluxe Motherboard und muss sagen, dass ich zu wenig sATA Anschlüße habe.

Da ich 5 Platten drann hängen hab und 1 DVD-LW. Jetzt gibts da ja noch den JMicro Controller, wo ich irgendwo gelesen habe das dieser nur für Festplatten sei? Weiters gibts da ja auch die Möglichkeit im Bios bei diesem was umzustellen... Raid, IDE, AHCI oder so?

Was hat denn das aufsich, weis da jemand wasdrüber?

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus,
jos


EDIT: Ich habe jetzt auch shcon mal mehr Info zu diesem berüchtigtem Controller gefunden: http://pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=24245&sid=79ff4281ff97945de318e252a43c26d1


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. September 2007)

Du musst den Controller eigentlich nur auf IDE stellen und dann hast du ganz normale Anschlüsse. Das dort nur Festplatten dran gehören stimmt allerdings. Was aber nicht heißt, dass man keine DVD-Laufwerke anschließen kann. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat sich mein System recht seltsam aufgeführt als ich das mal gemacht hab bei meinem ITE. Wieso schließt du nicht die Festplatten an den an? Dann hast du Platz für die Laufwerke.


----------

